# STEROID BRANDS, PROFILES, PCTURES, & REVIEWS > PICTURES OF STEROIDS > Pictures of Fake Steroids >  MY NORMA Decas: Fake Old Normas

## daniel-br

wassup guys!

this is my first post here and i already have a question hehe..

weell, i've been collecting information about decas (the ones from NORMA HELLAS), and in a few sites I've read that the real ones read "BIOHXANIA" on the front label, and the fakes read "BIOM/NIA". Beside, i have been looking "real/fake" pics, and in many sites I noticed that some "reals" were written "BIOHXANIA", and others (argued as "reals" too) were written "BIOM/NIA". I saw this same picture of a deca written "BIOM/NIA" (wich was argued as real by one site), I saw in other site but it was telling that was a fake.

So, I *really* need some help over this... I spent so much money on the deca's, I wanna know if its real at least... lol. And I will begin my cycle next monday. So, thats urgent!

***sorry about my english, i've been a looong time without practice***

Here goes my deca pictures (taken by myself, not from sites):

(if you need any more details about my deca to say if its real or not, please ask me in this topic and I'll reply as soon as possible!)

cya

----------


## Money Boss Hustla

> wassup guys!
> 
> this is my first post here and i already have a question hehe..
> 
> weell, i've been collecting information about decas (the ones from NORMA HELLAS), and in a few sites I've read that the real ones read "BIOHXANIA" on the front label, and the fakes read "BIOM/NIA". Beside, i have been looking "real/fake" pics, and in many sites I noticed that some "reals" were written "BIOHXANIA", and others (argued as "reals" too) were written "BIOM/NIA". I saw this same picture of a deca written "BIOM/NIA" (wich was argued as real by one site), I saw in other site but it was telling that was a fake.
> 
> So, I *really* need some help over this... I spent so much money on the deca's, I wanna know if its real at least... lol. And I will begin my cycle next monday. So, thats urgent!
> 
> ***sorry about my english, i've been a looong time without practice***
> ...


I aways believed that the fakes had BIOM/NIA.

----------


## VINNYCUZ

i dunno but i have decas with the BIO/NA shit going on and my friends who are taking it are gettin strong off it so who knows...people told me that mine were fake honestly who knows...good luck let us know if u get them tested!

----------


## VINNYCUZ

oh yeah, on steroids .com they have your normas with the bio/na on it...check it out http://www.steroids.com/Deca_Durabolin.htm

----------


## Diesel72

Do you have the official etching on the glass vial? If you have it you will know, cant miss it. 

Regards,
Diesel

----------


## daniel-br

> Do you have the official etching on the glass vial? If you have it you will know, cant miss it. 
> 
> Regards,
> Diesel


Allright, I took the label off the vial and for my surprise there was nothing there. Clear glass... I took some pictures, check it out.

pic#1


pic#2


oh God... I guess I'm screwed up

----------


## H BOMB

unless it is an old version which didn't have the etched glass as far as i know

----------


## Diesel72

I'm sorry bro... I would have to say they are fake. From the look of your original photos they have the newer lable look.

Check out the attachments:
OLD!

----------


## Diesel72

NEW/OLD Lable View:

----------


## Huge Presser

They are fakes, real sorry bro, Diesel is right. The new ones should have the etching in the glass.
Although you may get lucky, some fake Normas still are dosed at 180mg Nandrolone Decanoate per ml... but I wouldn't risk it.

HP

----------


## Big Babom

they look fake to me

----------


## NORMA-MAN

they are definately fake bro...
sorry

----------


## Biggy20

fake........

----------


## depo250

Id rather say you have legit old (without logo)version of Norma!

----------


## judge_dread

i live in Greece bro so i will check tomorrow cos i have strong feelins that Norma Hellas doesn't produce Deca more!
I'm gonna visit a pharmacy here in Athens and i will tell u if they r real ok?

----------


## TRIBOL

what color is the rubber stopper, if its black its good. grey is fake. also look at the metal top, if its slanted, its fake.

TrIBOL

----------


## Money Boss Hustla

> i live in Greece bro so i will check tomorrow cos i have strong feelins that Norma Hellas doesn't produce Deca more!
> I'm gonna visit a pharmacy here in Athens and i will tell u if they r real ok?


I believe they are bro. If they're not...there is a bunch of people in the AS getting absolutely screwed.

----------


## koksownik

if rubber stopper is grey they are fake. Norma makes only black rubber stopper.

----------


## dutchbodybuilder

Whats the batchnumber and expirydate. The abbrivation is only on the box not on the lable, plus its been ages since the grey stopper was used. The whole article Norma real-ake in pdf-file is downloadable on www.bodyofscience.com

----------


## alan83

yay!! Mine are real!! new label, black rubber, etching on glass. Price tag in greek. Cant be fake surley.

----------

